# Alfine trigger shifter vs twist shifter.... (thoughts?)



## Vulcan (May 22, 2004)

Okay guys. This is basically the final decision I need to make and I'm stuck. I've always used and loved trigger shifters but the general trend for IGH seems to be that people prefer twist shifters. 

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

I have the Alfine trigger and I think it works great. I do not hear such wonderful things about the twist shifters.

By the way I have this set up on a tandem with full cable housing to the rear. I have no problem with shifts.


----------



## Vulcan (May 22, 2004)

Thanks.

That kinda goes along with what I had found looking around.... Apparently the nexus twist shifter is kinda chintzy.

Add to that the fact that I have been using trigger shifters forever (even my walmart 'mountainbike' had triggers...) and I think thats probably the right choice for me.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

The alfine trigger shifter works well. The twist shifter is from the nexus line, and broke easily when rotating it past the end stop.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I've been riding my off-road MTB with the Nexus twist shifter for about 6 months, hasn't broke yet. I did bring a spare with me to Jamaica, only 'cause you guys got me scared.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> I've been riding my off-road MTB with the Nexus twist shifter for about 6 months, hasn't broke yet. I did bring a spare with me to Jamaica, only 'cause you guys got me scared.


Yea, mine lasted almost a year, but then I twisted it a little too hard once. I know better now, and if you are careful, I'm sure they'll last. The twisters are not expensive.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I went with the trigger shifter as well. It is certainly not an XTR level component, but it works fine. I am working on setting up a commuter bike with a Nexus 7 speed IGH and got a twist shifter for that to try it out.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got both and they both work fine. I thought I'd like the twist shift better than the trigger shift, but after some use it's a wash.


----------



## sean newell (Aug 15, 2006)

I believe the trigger shifter works in reverse to a usual derailleur trigger? Any way of avoiding/'fixing' this?
Is there a maximum size disc rotor? I see they are centre lock, but can I fit any size rotor [ maybe 180], and can any brake caliper be used [ probably XT]?


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

sean newell said:


> I believe the trigger shifter works in reverse to a usual derailleur trigger? Any way of avoiding/'fixing' this?
> Is there a maximum size disc rotor? I see they are centre lock, but can I fit any size rotor [ maybe 180], and can any brake caliper be used [ probably XT]?


Both trigger and twister work in reverse, or low normal. No way around that, the mechanism is in the hub.

As far as I know, any centerlock rotor can be used.


----------



## JoeandEaston (May 3, 2004)

I have a twister and like it. I got it for a nexus 8 red band when the Alfine's were not available. I like being able to shift a lot of gears with one motion. I understand the trigger shifter does not do that. I got used to the twister fairly quickly. I came from Shimano index MTB shifters. The twister really is cheaply made though. I'm getting another one to have on hand when it goes out. I suppose I should spring for a trigger shifter to see if I like it.


----------

